# Writing to be understood, with or without Grammarly?



## Paul James (Mar 5, 2015)

I love words and thought I would study writing better after thirty years and I got totally bewildered by it, too many voices on rules regs and usage. Started out by crossing my *i**'s *and dotting my* T's, * oops! I also have a love/hate relationship with Grammarly. More later, nap time. Paul


----------



## DoItMyself (Mar 5, 2015)

Writing skills are the foundation of communication, and writing is the primary basis upon which your work, your education, and your intellect will be judged; in college, in the workplace, and in the community.

When you fail to make writing an important part of yourself, you fail to do well that which makes your thinking visible to others.


----------



## Paul James (Mar 6, 2015)

*New experience in my life.*

 I'm all for rules and regs, but it takes me a while to adjust to a new thing like, writing in this age. I am slow of wit. I am still asking why I write? I think it's for talking to others. I use to be a introvert and now I am a extrovert, different experience. Paul


----------



## Josiah (Mar 6, 2015)

Paul James said:


> I love words and thought I would study writing better after thirty years and I got totally bewildered by it, too many voices on rules regs and usage. Started out by crossing my *i**'s *and dotting my* T's, * oops! I also have a love/hate relationship with Grammarly. More later, nap time. Paul



Why did you choose to change a noun, and the subject of this thread, into an adverb?


----------



## Paul James (Mar 6, 2015)

Josiah,
 I do not understand verbs nouns and such. Just words that are not syntax and etc. Paul


----------

